# Mumbai: Abandoned by heartless cabbie, pregnant woman delivers in temple



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

Ilyaz Shaikh (27) and his wife, Noor Jahan, (24) were relatively relaxed because doctors at Sion hospital had told them her due date would be around October 5. This is their second child. But Shaikh, who works as an embroidery worker at Antop Hill, was woken up at 4.30 am yesterday by Noor Jahan, who was in labour. He requested a female neighbour to accompany them.


However, because of the narrow lanes of Vijaynagar, they could not reach, even after an hour on the road. By 5.30 am, Noor Jahan was close to delivering the baby. The taxi driver panicked as soon as he heard her scream and told them to get off, as he didn’t want the baby to be born in his vehicle.


“We were so worried. My wife was close to delivering the baby and all we could see was a Ganpati Mandir. As soon as we got down outside the temple, some women, who were sitting in the verandah of the mandir, rushed to help us. We didn’t even have to ask. After that, I was called later to see the face of my baby boy,” said Ilyaz.


The women devotees created a makeshift delivery room with the help of sarees and bedsheets that they brought from their nearby homes. Some old women were at the centre of the circle with Noor Jahan, and within moments, the temple was filled with the cries of a baby boy.

“I was tense when I was close to delivering in the middle of the road. But when I saw that there was a temple, I realized that God himself is watching over us. What could be better than giving birth before Lord Ganpati? We are going to name the baby Ganesh,” said Noor Jahan.

Mumbai: Abandoned by heartless cabbie, pregnant woman delivers in temple - News

It's rare to see news like this, nowadays!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2015)

now thats called Indian spirit, human are really mysterious creatures, one human is so heartless and another one is so selfless.

God is Great and Humans itself is GOD


----------



## satinder (Oct 6, 2015)

This story is news now !
Good Example !


----------



## Anorion (Oct 6, 2015)

aww man they gonna call the kid Ganesh


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> aww man they gonna call the kid Ganesh



No problem man for calling him "Ganesh"...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 7, 2015)

one of those accounts that would warm the cockles of the heart of any human! more space and encouragement should be given to such incidents/stories. the 4th or 5th such account read in past few months. thanks [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] for sharing it!


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2015)

Refreshing story after a long time!!


----------



## warfreak (Oct 7, 2015)

Humanity: 1 Bigotry: 0


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Must..not...cry...


----------

